# Anyone in the know hear or know  anything about ECNL/ECRL "season"



## Footy30 (Jan 5, 2021)

To repeat what the title says.... 
Anyone in the know.. have anything they'd like to share about the ECNL/ECRL "season"?? Specifically SW conference
Probably not, but just thought I'd ask...


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 6, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> To repeat what the title says....
> Anyone in the know.. have anything they'd like to share about the ECNL/ECRL "season"?? Specifically SW conference
> Probably not, but just thought I'd ask...


SW ECNL will get some out of state games in later March after HS season for those states.

National events going for east boys in florida later this month.   Tuscon, AZ planned for 2/26-8 for the boys and Davis 4/9-11 for SW.  Girls have phoenix 4/9-11.

ECRL appears to have no schedules or places to play.  There has been talk of hosting some of the games out of state, but canceled after latest restrictions, venues not available.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> To repeat what the title says....
> Anyone in the know.. have anything they'd like to share about the ECNL/ECRL "season"?? Specifically SW conference
> Probably not, but just thought I'd ask...


Nobody’s playing until the region is orange and/or the state revises youth soccer guidelines again.


----------



## Lightning Red (Jan 6, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> To repeat what the title says....
> Anyone in the know.. have anything they'd like to share about the ECNL/ECRL "season"?? Specifically SW conference
> Probably not, but just thought I'd ask...


League play is undetermined but at least there are many Showcase Events already scheduled:
TX     2/13-15  
AZ     4/9-11
SC     5/7-9
NJ     5/29-31


----------



## VegasParent (Jan 6, 2021)

I know there are some Heat teams heading to the Florida showcase this weekend but not sure if any other SW clubs are going.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 6, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Nobody’s playing until the region is orange and/or the state revises youth soccer guidelines again.


Except games have already been played in AZ this fall. No reason the ECNL games cannot be played in Nevada and AZ. The season will go on because it has to. The rest of the country is playing ECNL league games so if the SW conference wants to compete at Nationals, they will find a way to play.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 6, 2021)

VegasParent said:


> I know there are some Heat teams heading to the Florida showcase this weekend but not sure if any other SW clubs are going.


Team list(s) doesn't show any but not sure how updated those are:








						Boys ECNL
					

REGULAR SEASON NATIONAL EVENTS    	October 9-11, 2021  |  ECNL California  |  San Diego, CA  |  U12-U14  	November 19-21, 2021  |  ECNL Arizona (Fall)  |  Tucson, AZ  |  U16-U18/U19  	December 10-12, 2021  |  ECNL South Carolina (Fall)  |  Greer, SC  |  U15-U18/U19  	January 22-24, 2022  |  ECNL...




					www.ecnlboys.com
				




For the girls similar:








						ECNL Girls
					

ECNL NATIONAL EVENTS ECNL San Diego  |  San Diego, CA  |  October 8-10, 2022  |  U13-U15  |  TEAM LIST  ECNL Indiana  |  Westfield, IN  |  October 14-16, 2022  |  U12-U15 |  TEAM LIST   	U12 | October 15-16 ONLY  ECNL Phoenix Fall |  Phoenix, AZ  |  November 11-13, 2022  |  U16-U18/U19  |  TEAM...




					www.ecnlgirls.com
				




Although listed as national events seems more like regional participation this season.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jan 6, 2021)

Massachusetts rules were so limiting this fall (no contact, no throw ins, etc.) that all the ECNL games were played out of state. FC Stars v. Scorpions (both MA teams) played each other in NH and all the games against the CT, NY & NJ teams were played on the road. About half the games were “neutral site” games. For example my D’s 2007 Scorpions team  played PDA (from NJ) in New York as a double header against World Class. SUSA & East Meadow (from NY) drove up to CT and my D’s team played their “home” games there. Got 7 out of 8 fall games in. Not a single one in MA.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2021)

VegasParent said:


> I know there are some Heat teams heading to the Florida showcase this weekend but not sure if any other SW clubs are going.


Slammers as a club is not going.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 6, 2021)

If any of us have learned anything in the past 10 months, its not to forecast or guess when a season may start.  Over/Under should be 6 months


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 6, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Except games have already been played in AZ this fall. No reason the ECNL games cannot be played in Nevada and AZ. The season will go on because it has to. The rest of the country is playing ECNL league games so if the SW conference wants to compete at Nationals, they will find a way to play.


How many games did SoCal teams get in, and did every ECNL club play?
NorCal hasn’t played any ECNL league games. The state guidance says “Teams must not participate in out-of-state tournaments”. It doesn’t say games...I wonder if that verbiage leaves room to play a single opponent out of state.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> How many games did SoCal teams get in, and did every ECNL club play?
> NorCal hasn’t played any ECNL league games. The state guidance says “Teams must not participate in out-of-state tournaments”. It doesn’t say games...I wonder if that verbiage leaves room to play a single opponent out of state.


SW had only a handful.


----------



## Speed (Jan 6, 2021)

we are planning on Houston but pretty sure that won’t happen. DD is 03 ECRL but a junior. any suggestions where she can be put in a player pool for tournaments to be seen?


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 6, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> How many games did SoCal teams get in, and did every ECNL club play?
> NorCal hasn’t played any ECNL league games. The state guidance says “Teams must not participate in out-of-state tournaments”. It doesn’t say games...I wonder if that verbiage leaves room to play a single opponent out of state.
> [/QUOTEH
> 
> HMMMM! I like where your going with this!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2021)

Where are you going with this?


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 6, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Where are you going with this?


 I want league games too! LOL


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 6, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Where are you going with this?


Hopefully NV because AZ is too far for us. Take a NorCal vacay and come join the party before Ghaly figures us out and changes the wording again.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 7, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Hopefully NV because AZ is too far for us. Take a NorCal vacay and come join the party before Ghaly figures us out and changes the wording again.


 I'm all in!


----------



## M60Gunner (Jan 7, 2021)

My DDs 05 SW ECNL team has played a grand total of (5) games since September; two league games and three in the November showcase (all in AZ). We opted out of Surf Cup and the Florida showcase...aside from the occasional scrimmage, our next “game” won’t happen until mid-February (so we’ve been told). Understand the rationale, but certainly frustrating when I read results from ECNL games continually happening in other parts of the country


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 7, 2021)

M60Gunner said:


> My DDs 05 SW ECNL team has played a grand total of (5) games since September; two league games and three in the November showcase (all in AZ). We opted out of Surf Cup and the Florida showcase...aside from the occasional scrimmage, our next “game” won’t happen until mid-February (so we’ve been told). Understand the rationale, but certainly frustrating when I read results from ECNL games continually happening in other parts of the country


 Will your February games bee in California or are you guys planning on going to Texas showcase!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Hopefully NV because AZ is too far for us. Take a NorCal vacay and come join the party before Ghaly figures us out and changes the wording again.


Legally I should quarantine just driving my DD to practice.


----------



## M60Gunner (Jan 7, 2021)

AZ and/or NV from what I understand....we’re scheduled for the Phoenix showcase in April and the NJ showcase Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2021)

M60Gunner said:


> My DDs 05 SW ECNL team has played a grand total of (5) games since September; two league games and three in the November showcase (all in AZ). We opted out of Surf Cup and the Florida showcase...aside from the occasional scrimmage, our next “game” won’t happen until mid-February (so we’ve been told). Understand the rationale, but certainly frustrating when I read results from ECNL games continually happening in other parts of the country


A friend and coach moved to CO this summer. He said, they had a full fall season and no issues.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 7, 2021)

LACROSSE? Can anyone please explain to me how LaCrosse is still able to continue to play. California LaCrosse teams are flying out of state twice a month playing in tournament's . How is this even possible?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 7, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> LACROSSE? Can anyone please explain to me how LaCrosse is still able to continue to play. California LaCrosse teams are flying out of state twice a month playing in tournament's . How is this even possible?


They support Plump Jack Winery.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 7, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> They support Plump Jack Winery.


LOL! Good answer!


----------



## Footy30 (Jan 7, 2021)

Legally I should quarantine just driving my DD to practice.  
[/QUOTE]
I think a lot are in this boat... lol @LASTMAN14


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 7, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Legally I should quarantine just driving my DD to practice.


I think a lot are in this boat... lol @LASTMAN14
[/QUOTE]
Many of my employees should simply based on coming to work every day.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

ECNL/RL is back on, updated scheduling in the works

"ECNL is withdrawing it's general prohibition on Sanctioned competition in California"









						ECNL Letter to Clubs in California.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> ECNL/RL is back on, updated scheduling in the works
> 
> "ECNL is withdrawing it's general prohibition on Sanctioned competition in California"
> 
> ...


Interesting! I wonder if California ECNL clubs will allow their teams to attend now?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Interesting! I wonder if California ECNL clubs will allow their teams to attend now?


Attend the girls event in AZ in April?  There are u15-17 CA teams on the team list. 

Orange and LA county games could start this weekend.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Attend the girls event in AZ in April?  There are u15-17 CA teams on the team list.
> 
> Orange and LA county games could start this weekend.


Yes, everyone registered long ago and that’s why they’re on the list. 
Then the youth sports guidance prohibited travel out of state to play (still does). What remains to be seen is how clubs will reinterpret the insurance risk and handle the decision about going to showcases out of state and playing teams out of county.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes, everyone registered long ago and that’s why they’re on the list.
> Then the youth sports guidance prohibited travel out of state to play (still does). What remains to be seen is how clubs will reinterpret the insurance risk and handle the decision about going to showcases out of state and playing teams out of county.


Ah gotcha you, yeah the 2/19  guidance does say "prohibition of participation in out-of-state games and tournaments".  If USclub/ECNL strictly follows that and no other updates come from CDPH likely a no for CA teams in AZ for there showcase.

However, teams that are located in the same county or immediately bordering county and the sport is authorized in both may play.   So for now LA county teams and OC teams could play among themselves or each other locally starting this weekend.


----------



## MacDre (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> ECNL/RL is back on, updated scheduling in the works
> 
> "ECNL is withdrawing it's general prohibition on Sanctioned competition in California"
> 
> ...


This is a “CYA” letter.  ECNL is limiting their liability and putting the burden on individual clubs.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

MacDre said:


> This is a “CYA” letter.  ECNL is limiting their liability and putting the burden on individual clubs.


Ah so there covering there behind from what? What extra burden could clubs have to be concerned with?


----------



## MacDre (Feb 23, 2021)

A potential negligence lawsuit.  ECNL made clear that they aren’t a “clearinghouse” and the burden/liability of deciding to play or not to play rest ENTIRELY with the clubs.

In others words, ECNL has gotten the fuck out of dodge and shall not be used for cover.  Play at your own risk.


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> A potential negligence lawsuit.  ECNL made clear that they aren’t a “clearinghouse” and the burden/liability of deciding to play or not to play rest ENTIRELY with the clubs.
> 
> In others words, ECNL has gotten the fuck out of dodge and shall not be used for cover.  Play at your own risk.


I like how you lay it all out.  I tell my kids everyday, "play at your own risk."


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 24, 2021)

MacDre said:


> A potential negligence lawsuit.  ECNL made clear that they aren’t a “clearinghouse” and the burden/liability of deciding to play or not to play rest ENTIRELY with the clubs.
> 
> In others words, ECNL has gotten the fuck out of dodge and shall not be used for cover.  Play at your own risk.


This will be interesting... like I've said before I will just wait until I hear exactly what to do with my kids regarding ECNL I've gotten pretty good at waiting. I will say it again, let's  hope parents don't screw this up for the kids. Pretty simple... everyone has been bitching about not playing, so now that we can lets all follow seemingly simple rules so that the kids can play and we can continue to move forward. Cheers to playing again!!


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> This will be interesting... like I've said before I will just wait until I hear exactly what to do with my kids regarding ECNL *I've gotten pretty good at waiting*. I will say it again, let's  *hope parents don't screw this up for the kids*. Pretty simple... everyone has been bitching about not playing, so now that we can lets all* follow seemingly simple rules* so that the kids can play and we can continue to move forward. Cheers to playing again!!


Footy, I'm impressed with how well you wait.  I'm so impatient and that "was" my Achilles heal.  Today, like right now, I am the calmest cat around.  I will always look to pounce though when time is right   I disagree with you about the parents not screwing this up,  This is not anyone's fault bro except for a few greedy and power hungry assholes.  You will see soon what I'm talking about.  I love your attitude and will always be grateful for you.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Footy, I'm impressed with how well you wait.  I'm so impatient and that "was" my Achilles heal.  Today, like right now, I am the calmest cat around.  I will always look to pounce though when time is right   I disagree with you about the parents not screwing this up,  This is not anyone's fault bro except for a few greedy and power hungry assholes.  You will see soon what I'm talking about.  I love your attitude and will always be grateful for you.


I'm glad you're calm today, and thanks for the kind words. Patience isn't one of my strong points, but when it comes to things out of my control I have no choice but to choose patience, otherwise I'll be frustrated and pissed off all the time lol  

 When I say parents screwing it up, I'm talking about deliberately disobeying any rules that may be implemented for on field play, etc. While I think there definitely is some questions in the new guidelines (specifically regarding county play.. since so many kids cross county lines to play on their team) I will continue to do my best to follow any rules so that my kids can play. Best of luck to your DD and her recruiting process.. keep us posted on where she decides to go to school/play.


----------



## crush (Feb 24, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I'm glad you're calm today, and thanks for the kind words. Patience isn't one of my strong points, but when it comes to things out of my control I have no choice but to choose patience, otherwise I'll be frustrated and pissed off all the time lol
> 
> When I say parents screwing it up, I'm talking about deliberately disobeying any rules that may be implemented for on field play, etc. While I think there definitely is some questions in the new guidelines (specifically regarding county play.. since so many kids cross county lines to play on their team) I will continue to do my best to follow any rules so that my kids can play. Best of luck to your DD and her recruiting process.. keep us posted on where she decides to go to school/play.


99% of us obey.  The folks on the other side keep changing the fucking colors, goal posts and now they want you to inject bat virus and still wear a mask.  This is utter madness and you know it.


----------



## Runaround (Feb 24, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I'm glad you're calm today, and thanks for the kind words. Patience isn't one of my strong points, but when it comes to things out of my control I have no choice but to choose patience, otherwise I'll be frustrated and pissed off all the time lol
> 
> When I say parents screwing it up, I'm talking about deliberately disobeying any rules that may be implemented for on field play, etc. While I think there definitely is some questions in the new guidelines (specifically regarding county play.. since so many kids cross county lines to play on their team) I will continue to do my best to follow any rules so that my kids can play. Best of luck to your DD and her recruiting process.. keep us posted on where she decides to go to school/play.


Footy- why pretend that you are a parent? When you say "my kids" I assume you mean the kids on your team- which is not an ECNL team?


----------

